# So why won't GM update the PDIM on a 2011 Cruze?



## SirMikan (Sep 9, 2013)

After using this forum and finding out my PDIM version, I realize I'm one of the many that has a DB/DB combo that isn't working correctly with my media players (the Play/Pause button doesn't work at all, and it restarts constantly with my Zune HD)

I know for a fact that DB/DD combos in the Cruze exist from the factory because I had one as a rental recently, and my Zune HD worked flawlessly with this car. However, both the Chevy Customer Care representative on this forum and the dealers I've visited (who have replicated the issue) insist that my car is updated to the latest software for my car. So what's the bottleneck? As evidenced by my rental experience, I obviously don't have the latest software for my hardware. 

In any case, I have a defective car and solutions exist to solve my problem (as proven in this forum). Since my car is under warranty, I'd kind of like GM to pick up the tab on this one rather than me doing the common solution of doing it myself with parts bought on Amazon or Ebay.

Anyways, partially a rant, partially a question for GM about getting their process straightened out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can get the DB/DD as well as Bluetooth A2DP from Amazon.com. Follow the link in my sig to the Bluetooth Stereo Aux thread.


----------



## SirMikan (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, I know I could do that, but with this being a known issue, with GM being able to replicate the problem at the dealer, and with first-hand experience with a car of the same model with the issue resolved, how can GM honestly say that they can't fix it? I know for a fact that it is my car that's at issue, and with it under warranty, I expect GM to fix the problem without charge to me.

This shouldn't be as tough as it is, and I'm already having some regrets about getting this car because of this issue. (pretty much if they refuse to acknowledge that this problem exists, what other problems will I find with my car that they also will claim ignorance over)


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

SirMikan said:


> After using this forum and finding out my PDIM version, I realize I'm one of the many that has a DB/DB combo that isn't working correctly with my media players (the Play/Pause button doesn't work at all, and it restarts constantly with my Zune HD)
> 
> I know for a fact that DB/DD combos in the Cruze exist from the factory because I had one as a rental recently, and my Zune HD worked flawlessly with this car. However, both the Chevy Customer Care representative on this forum and the dealers I've visited (who have replicated the issue) insist that my car is updated to the latest software for my car. So what's the bottleneck? As evidenced by my rental experience, I obviously don't have the latest software for my hardware.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am pretty much on the same boat as you. I sent my car in to the dealership and told them that it needed to be updated. They held my car for almost 8 hours, and according to the invoice the PDIM was "updated". I double checked just to make sure that they really updated it, and just as I expected it wasn't. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I guess I am not understanding the issue your having. your car is a 2011 correct? I suspect your rental was a 2013+ car. None of the 2011-2012 models came with bluetooth streaming ability, one has to install a different PDIM. Why should GM have to pay to upgrade your car to have features it did not have to begin with? The new PDIM is under $100, just buy it and be done.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just referring to the software not the hardware. I want them to update my software version so I could manually update the hardware of the PDIM myself. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I see I misread your post, sorry. I actually thought you said you had DB/DD.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I guess I am not understanding the issue your having. your car is a 2011 correct? I suspect your rental was a 2013+ car. None of the 2011-2012 models came with bluetooth streaming ability, one has to install a different PDIM. Why should GM have to pay to upgrade your car to have features it did not have to begin with? The new PDIM is under $100, just buy it and be done.


OP was simply wanting a software update, and while I agree that GM should do this, I know GM won't so I gave him an option that would do the update and has the side effect of adding the Bluetooth.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know the issue at hand, but I doubt you'll get much sympathy re: Zune HD. Zunes never got a substantial market share and the it was announced that they're effectively dead almost 2 years ago: Microsoft confirms Zune HD death, “we will no longer be producing Zune players” | WinRumors


----------



## SirMikan (Sep 9, 2013)

From the feel of it, the Dealers really aren't the issue because they're essentially "following orders" from HQ. The Mothership in Warren hasn't provided the proper calibration to push through the system to the dealers.

Granted, I'm only assuming that they are using the same part in current vehicles as the one installed in my car. It very well could be a different part entirely and I have in fact maxed out my level of software. I obviously didn't tear apart the console in the rental to find what part it had installed, and I haven't done so in my own car. Though I would expect that if this were the case, the Hardware version would be different, also. (Though from previous experience working with OEMs, never expect them to fix all of the little details)

GM should either A) Create a new software update to push to cars with the 22796545 module as they did for the 22797218 or B) Replace my module with a new one of the same part number with the latest software. This isn't a difficult problem to solve.

And I know I have an outdated music player, but knowing that it works flawlessly with this car when it has the right software, that takes that out of the equation.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since GM won't do this, the easiest way to get the updated firmware is to replace the PDIM with the DB/DD PDIM. The firmware is actually stored on the PDIM and not in the radio.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

2011 Cruze LT, factory Pioneer radio. like several owners am having the same "dropped" iPod issues. First was told must be an issue with my stand-alone Sirius radio I use through the 3.5 audio jack. I like the favorites alert notification it has that the factory XM doesnt't. Since they unplugged the 3.5 audio jack and after re plugging in all worked fine. I left the satellite radio off and nothing plugged into the 3.5 audio jack. I have used a diferent cable for the iPod to usb each day and still have had issues every day. Now the service dept. says they will have to be able to see the issue happening to attempt any fixes. Knowing from here the fix is firmware DB/DD and only available with a new PDIM that did not come with my car, am I stuck to buy the new PDIM? Will this give me Play/Pause too? I don't care if I get bluetooth audio streaming since I don't have a smart phone at this time. Since I found out this was a car issue and not my iPod or cable issue after I had reached 36,000, it looks like for a dealer fix, I have my GMPP $100 to apply. The issue definitely has been occuring since long before I reached 36,000 but not recorded at the dealer. GM Infotainment seems reluctant to help as play/pause was not an original feature and adding the non stock to my vehicle PDIM would be like adding features that the radio did not have originally. Somewhat like buying Windows Vista over Windows XP. What should I do?


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

There was a hardware revision with a coordinated software update that actually specifically mentions the Zune. The hardware update is why you aren't seeing a software update. I was going to do the updates since GM wouldnt do it but the express note of a hardware revision probably means it would brick it or have otherwise untended operations.

If one of you with the units with issues can get me the 8 digit part number off the unit I can investigate further.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

GTPprix said:


> There was a hardware revision with a coordinated software update that actually specifically mentions the Zune. The hardware update is why you aren't seeing a software update. I was going to do the updates since GM wouldnt do it but the express note of a hardware revision probably means it would brick it or have otherwise untended operations.
> 
> If one of you with the units with issues can get me the 8 digit part number off the unit I can investigate further.


8 digit part # for the main radio or what?


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff D said:


> 8 digit part # for the main radio or what?


The 8 digit part number off the PDIM.


----------



## Michael Brisbane (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys,

looks like im in the same boat. I have a 2012 Sri-V and run an iphone 11wih the latest 13.5 software. As soon as I plug it in to the USB I get

“The connected USB device is not supported”

Iv been around the garden path and sadly not much clear than where I first started apart from a possible PDIM upgrade.

Im based in Bris, Australia.

Can anyone help by dropping links to where I can get the right modules I need to fix this f*&^ery ?

Super SUPER appreciative in advance.

Mike,


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

It is in Obermd's signature in post #2

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Michael Brisbane (May 29, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> It is in Obermd's signature in post #2
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Heya,
I was hoping to get one that I could plug my phone into with the USB cord and avoid using Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## Michael Brisbane (May 29, 2020)

UPDATE: Ideally looking for one that allows USB cord streaming instead of Bluetooth.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So you do not have one of these?










It is part of the harness at the bottom center of the schematic.









*6ft 3.5mm M/M Slim Stereo Audio Cable*

*or if you have the USB port*

*Male Jack to USB Charge and Data Cable*


----------

